# Where are you lot off to in 2014?



## jhawk (30 Oct 2013)

Hi all,
Just wondering what are you guy's planning for your tours in 2014? Anything planned yet, or do you generally wait until after Christmas to start planning?

Anyone got any plans to go anywhere exotic and exciting?


----------



## vernon (30 Oct 2013)

User14044mountain said:


> Rocky Minor will be working in Papua New Guinea and we are planning a trip in March to visit him. We also might take a trip to the exotic island of Australia while we are there.
> 
> In terms of cycle touring - we are going to cycle up the North Sea Coastal path and do a tour round Denmark. That's probably in June.



As an undergraduate, my peers and I came to the conclusion that the staple diet of Papua New Guineans was Guardian readers and that they had a voracious appetite as the situations vacant pages were awash with adverts for jobs there every week.

I am dithering between a London to Paris ride, part two of the Elbe Cycle Route from Magdeburg to Cuxhaven, a Lands End to John o'Groats ride and a chunk of the Rhine Cycle Route. 

My planning never extends beyond booking the transport to the start and back from the finish. I don't even bother reading the tour guides until I am on my way. This guarantees that every day will be filled with surprises as I have no idea where I'll end up and the absence of targets means that I won't be beating myself up for not reaching them.


----------



## MarkF (30 Oct 2013)

Not sure but will probably ride to Seville from the French side of the Pyrenees. The ride will start at the same time as the World Cup, this ensures that bars are full and I am entertained at night.


----------



## robgul (30 Oct 2013)

Calais to Sete/Montpellier - again, rode it in 2008. Starting out on 15 June - this time there are 8 of us, staying in small hotels and testing wine and beer along the way before a day or two at the beach and home on the EBE

Here's the story from last time http://www.cycle-endtoend.org.uk/in...le&id=316:book-sale&catid=75:books&Itemid=168

Rob


----------



## Biscuit (30 Oct 2013)

Planning LEJOG in July. Later in September planning on a tour around Belgium or if funds permit (unlikely at this point), start on eurovelo 8 in Cadiz. It would be easier if I just gave up work tbh.


----------



## hopless500 (30 Oct 2013)

Ho Chi Minh City to Phuket. 3 and a bit weeks cycling. Already booked and sorted  Off on the 14th January


----------



## gavgav (30 Oct 2013)

Hoping to do my 1st tour, from Shrewsbury to north wales, with @Rickshaw Phil . Also hoping to get over to France to do some foreign riding for the 1st time.


----------



## Sittingduck (30 Oct 2013)

Ideally, the Alps but might be the Pyrenees. I want to do the Italian Alps though!


----------



## jhawk (30 Oct 2013)

Sounds like you guys have lots planned! I just wish I had the money to go back to Europe. I miss England sometimes, and the freedom of travel due to fact that everywhere's so close!


----------



## rich p (30 Oct 2013)

I'm hoping to scratch the itch I missed this year by doing Corsica and Sardinia.


----------



## Brandane (30 Oct 2013)

My taxi drivers licence expires at the end of April, and the way things are going I really don't want to waste any more cash on renewing it.
I might just take the opportunity to take next summer off. Cycling from Ayrshire down to the south coast, then over to France and south to Spain is very appealing. Depends on some minor health issues though, and whether or not someone offers me a worthwhile job in the meantime!


----------



## steveindenmark (30 Oct 2013)

You have to laugh when you read these threads.

Avalon. Ask for a house swap for a few weeks. I am sure someone in the Uk will volunteer.

Ok hands up " Who does not want to tour in Canada?" Oh we all do.

Jhawk. It sounds like your missing the fish and chips too much. 

If anyone does get to Denmark this year drop me a Line and we will try and sort something out. Even if its just riding together for a while.

I am going to stay in Denmark if the weather is nice.

Steve


----------



## jhawk (30 Oct 2013)

steveindenmark said:


> Jhawk. It sounds like your missing the fish and chips too much.



Oh yes! They just aren't the same over here! Try though they do.


----------



## biggs682 (30 Oct 2013)

Weymouth


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (31 Oct 2013)

tentatively thinking about Iceland....


----------



## cyberknight (31 Oct 2013)

Wife cannot get any of the school holidays off so looks like its Ourgate next year.


----------



## midliferider (31 Oct 2013)

Danube river, most likely from Passau to Vienna, in May-June.

Any suggestions for a week in late March. I have to take a week off in late March.


----------



## Hill Wimp (31 Oct 2013)

MarkF said:


> Not sure but will probably ride to Seville from the French side of the Pyrenees. The ride will start at the same time as the World Cup, this ensures that bars are full and I am entertained at night.


 Seville is a fantastic city I'm envious.


----------



## Hill Wimp (31 Oct 2013)

hopless500 said:


> Ho Chi Minh City to Phuket. 3 and a bit weeks cycling. Already booked and sorted  Off on the 14th January


Show off


----------



## hopless500 (31 Oct 2013)

Hill Wimp said:


> Show off


----------



## bigjim (1 Nov 2013)

cyberknight said:


> Wife cannot get any of the school holidays off so looks like its Ourgate next year.


My wife only gets the expensive school holiday times off, so I go on my own.


----------



## albal (3 Nov 2013)

still don't know! thought about eurovelo 6, but undecided, thatsme!


----------



## Ticktockmy (3 Nov 2013)

hopless500 said:


> Ho Chi Minh City to Phuket. 3 and a bit weeks cycling. Already booked and sorted  Off on the 14th January


Its a route that can be fun, but it gets a tad warm, which can knock your daily mileage down a bit and knock you out a bit. Not knowing if you have experience of South East Asia, a tip I give peeps who tell me that are heading that way, is go to your local gym or sports centre which as a nice hot sauna and steam room, set yourself up a mix and match programme of using the cycling machine along with time in the steam room and sauna, start easy but increase your mileage. Once or twice a week will help you handle the heat and humidity, Knowing the area and some of the routes in the area you are cycling in you will be surprised the amount of Cycle tourist you will come across.


----------



## CopperBrompton (5 Nov 2013)

Only at the vague mulling stage as yet, but possibly a lap of the Netherlands or some kind of Rhine route. The astute will spot what these ideas have in common. :-)


----------



## wiggydiggy (5 Nov 2013)

Anywhere. 

Ive got everything, but it got to winter last year and it hadnt happened. And now its winter this year, so, anywhere. I dont care where but I'll cycle there, camp, and come home*







*I'm not going to cycle to the pub garden, camp and come home lol


----------



## ComedyPilot (5 Nov 2013)

I lapped the Netherlands clockwise a couple of years ago. I might have a pop at the same route anticlockwise.


----------



## Maverick Goose (5 Nov 2013)

Argyll, Scotland ....and my Lakeland passes epic too. Looking forward to riding a few goodies like the Exmoor Beast and the Dartmoor Devil


----------



## marzjennings (6 Nov 2013)

So far planning 3 weeks back home, a week with mother in Cornwall, a week with father in Gloucester and then a week just to ourselves in London. Going to be fun if I can stop mother trying to stay with us in London.


----------



## jakegil (6 Nov 2013)

Thinking Italy maybe, just got back from Portugal and did Spain last year


----------



## JC4LAB (7 Nov 2013)

.....In recents years discovered there are "bikefests" in some cities where they close some of the roads citycentre to traffic.and it bikes only for the day.... Montreal has one of the worlds biggest city rides in May....http://www.veloquebec.info/en/feria/The-Tour-de-Ile-de-Montreal

They area good time to go to somwhere youve always wanted to go and do some pedalling at the same time....Montreal and Quebec for me his year hopefully


----------



## jhawk (7 Nov 2013)

JC4LAB said:


> .....In recents years discovered there are "bikefests" in some cities where they close some of the roads citycentre to traffic.and it bikes only for the day.... Montreal has one of the worlds biggest city rides in May....http://www.veloquebec.info/en/feria/The-Tour-de-Ile-de-Montreal
> 
> They area good time to go to somwhere youve always wanted to go and do some pedalling at the same time....Montreal and Quebec for me his year hopefully



That sounds awesome! I'd love to go there - bit too far North for me, this summer unfortunately.


----------



## lowrider73 (7 Nov 2013)

Got two tours planned for next year and long overdue. That is a Double Coast to Coast and the Four Inns. Just need to get back in fitness, after months of drinking lager and control of my units


----------



## cosmicbike (7 Nov 2013)

Trying to convince my band of merry hillwalkers to try cycling, so after doing the 3 Peaks (on foot), we were thinking of Hadrians Wall. Given NCN72 is near done I'll try to get them on 2 wheels


----------



## snorri (7 Nov 2013)

jhawk said:


> Anyone got any plans to go anywhere exotic and exciting?


Yes both, but a bit of thought a week or two before leaving home will be plenty of time for planning.


----------



## Tigerbiten (8 Nov 2013)

I'm thinking of doing a short loop around the Carpathians.
Ferry across to the Netherlands.
Up the Rhine and down the Danube to the Black Sea.
Then north into the Ukraine, before slowly swinging left to end up heading due west through Poland and Germany back to the ferry.


----------



## vernon (8 Nov 2013)

albal said:


> still don't know! thought about eurovelo 6, but undecided, thatsme!



How much of Eurovelo Six? It's a pretty long route.


----------



## TheDoctor (8 Nov 2013)

Quite fancy doing a weekend Calais - Belgium - Hook of Holland.
And I'm aiming to do a week touring the Luberon given half a chance.


----------



## JC4LAB (8 Nov 2013)

Visited the Luberon a couple of years ago...and did a couple of the recommended bikje routes there.......You may wish to consider going in Lavender season in June if you like colour photography as wewll as cycling ..Some of the routes are mention here inc the Lavender trail Perched villages Trail etc but the main cycle route is the Luberson cycleway
http://www.theluberon.com/activities/biking-provence


----------



## TheDoctor (8 Nov 2013)

That's the one I was thinking of
Possibly with a jag north from Forcalquier to Sault, and down the Gorges de Nesque. Ventoux on a Brommie might be a big ask...


----------



## albal (10 Nov 2013)

vernon said:


> How much of Eurovelo Six? It's a pretty long route.


 all of it , around 2300 miles


----------



## vernon (10 Nov 2013)

albal said:


> all of it , around 2300 miles



Nice one. I've got as far as Budapest and the time slots that I have available make the final stretch too hot for comfort unless I take an air conditioned tent.


----------



## ufkacbln (10 Nov 2013)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> tentatively thinking about Iceland....




I get a week in March for cycling and each year do something.
I had planed a cycle tour of Scotland, but as this is one of the best years for a decade for the Northern Lights I am off on a tour of Iceland sans bike.

Lots of glaciers, geysers, volcanoes and night trips to see the lights (hopefully). Still even if I don't see the lights I will have explored Iceland


----------



## Rymo (12 Nov 2013)

Planning on quitting work and cycling across Europe/Asia heading towards the southern hemisphere, Oz as a vague destination but if I get stuck along route and I still have money I'm happy, if not TEFL can sometimes help (I'm told anyhow). F**k just having a week or so off a year, I'm young enough to consider that depressing


----------



## steveindenmark (13 Nov 2013)

Rymo, 

Have a look at Helpx, it may give you some ideas.

Steve


----------



## jhawk (13 Nov 2013)

steveindenmark said:


> Rymo,
> 
> Have a look at Helpx, it may give you some ideas.
> 
> Steve



I second HelpX. I'm planning on joining that community properly next year!


----------



## Rymo (18 Nov 2013)

Just had a look, not a bad idea, seems quite relaxed, few hours work a day..food for thought


----------



## derrick (18 Nov 2013)

TheDoctor said:


> Quite fancy doing a weekend Calais - Belgium - Hook of Holland.
> And I'm aiming to do a week touring the Luberon given half a chance.


You will love Belgium, especially the beers.


----------



## TheDoctor (18 Nov 2013)

I do like Belgium. I've wanted to do the Kusttram since...well. since I heard of it!


----------



## derrick (18 Nov 2013)

TheDoctor said:


> I do like Belgium. I've wanted to do the Kusttram since...well. since I heard of it!


Really enjoyed our trip earlier in the year, need to go back and see a bit more.


----------



## avalon (19 Nov 2013)

Rymo said:


> F**k just having a week or so off a year, I'm young enough to consider that depressing


It's still depressing when you get old (or maybe it's that I'm not that old yet).


----------



## Dave Davenport (19 Nov 2013)

We did the LF route around Flanders a couple of years ago and were pretty disappointed with Belgium as a touring destination, very built up and not very interesting scenery / terrain. Mind you, the beer makes up for a lot and the people are very friendly.


----------



## CopperBrompton (19 Nov 2013)

Yeah, I have to say Belgium would be a very long way down my list, but then I'm a wine rather than beer drinker.


----------



## rich p (19 Nov 2013)

Belgium has it's uses. Nice biking culture, close to the UK, great beer, decent grub, WW1 history to cry for and die for - which many did sadly.
I enjoyed it as a 5 day Spring tour, while having a longer one somewhere warmer later - but we're all different.


----------



## CycingTerrier (19 Nov 2013)

Trikeman said:


> Only at the vague mulling stage as yet, but possibly a lap of the Netherlands or some kind of Rhine route. The astute will spot what these ideas have in common. :-)



I did Amsterdam to Strasbourg in 2010 and I have to say that although Holland is a lovely place full of some of the most friendly (and stunning) people, the Rhine from Koln onwards was by far a more interesting and rewarding ride. Riding through places like Remagen and all the vineyards along the way was simply outstanding compared to the flat, less inspiring terrain of Holland. Not knocking Holland (been there many times) but as a ride, Rhine all the way!


----------



## CycingTerrier (19 Nov 2013)

Planning my first long distance trip since 2010, cycling from Huddersfield to Bucharest (Eurovelo 4, 15, 6) and back again (not sure which route, maybe 13, 4?) with a quick LEJOG in May/June as a warm-up. Havnt quite decided the time-scale yet or even bought a bike for it yet!!

Rymo, very jealous!!! Have you thought about which route you would take across Asia?


----------



## CopperBrompton (21 Nov 2013)

CycingTerrier said:


> the Rhine from Koln onwards was by far a more interesting and rewarding ride. Riding through places like Remagen and all the vineyards along the way was simply outstanding


Thanks, I'll take a look at that option.


----------



## rbreid (21 Nov 2013)

Eldest son moved to Caerphilly a year ago so planning on spending some time in that area next year. Only know the Brecon area, from the past, so will be pastures new. Son enthuses over the cycling in the area as does daughter in law who has a new Pashley Princess that she has fallen in love with. Take bike on train down for a couple of weeks there and then over to Cork to ride the Cork and Kerry coast down to Portmagee/Valencia Island. Probably spend a couple of weeks there then up to Killarney and coach back to Cork for ferry back to Wales. Likely that I will leave bike there for future visits and get train home sans bike. I have a few more at home. Well that is the plan at the moment anyway.


----------



## looe (22 Nov 2013)

3 weeks in France. This time Loire Valley and beyond. I just love France as a cycle touring country. Plenty of cheap campsites and nice food


----------



## Alberto (22 Nov 2013)

A year or so in South America, starting early January in Quito, will head South initially through Ecuador, Perú, Bolivia, Chile and Argentina. No firm plans regarding specific routes though! Suggestions welcome


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (23 Nov 2013)

Alberto said:


> A year or so in South America, starting early January in Quito, will head South initially through Ecuador, Perú, Bolivia, Chile and Argentina. No firm plans regarding specific routes though! Suggestions welcome


 have a read of this journal. It is a great read and should give you some ideas, but they have been on the road a while, so start reading it sooner rather than later. loads of advice on routes & accommodation etc http://www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/genners


----------



## hilmarjowan (24 Nov 2013)

I think I am planning to travel in Iceland, Reykjavik to see the aurora borealis special! in mid April. My trip will be short term within 4 or 6 weeks. 
I do not know exactly my aurora borealis dream will turns into reality or not! since I heard from my close friends “it may not be visible during April due to bad weather and other forecast related factors.”





But hope still there and maybe I will enjoy my April vacation with full of fun!


----------



## Alberto (25 Nov 2013)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> have a read of this journal. It is a great read and should give you some ideas, but they have been on the road a while, so start reading it sooner rather than later. loads of advice on routes & accommodation etc http://www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/genners


Many thanks - we did know them and indeed are great for advice and routes!


----------



## Irish_Marty (1 Dec 2013)

I'm just cycling on home turf next year ( Ireland ). I'll be doing anywhere between 650 - 800 mile and i'll be cycling in July.


----------



## db7db7 (8 Dec 2013)

Great reading these posts. I'm thinking of doing something, but no longer than a week really. Friend is pestering me to do LEJOG but did last yr and can't commit the time needed - anyone got any ideas of a 3-6 day ride, ideally starting in England and taking in a wee bit of Europe? I'm thinking i can sell this to him instead.


----------



## Dave Davenport (9 Dec 2013)

Have pretty much decided on; fly to Milan, head West to Bourg-d' Oisans via Sestriere & Braincon then North to Annecy, then North West across France to catch the ferry home from St Malo, over three to four weeks.
Anyone crossed from Italy to France on that route?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (9 Dec 2013)

db7db7 said:


> Great reading these posts. I'm thinking of doing something, but no longer than a week really. Friend is pestering me to do LEJOG but did last yr and can't commit the time needed - anyone got any ideas of a 3-6 day ride, ideally starting in England and taking in a wee bit of Europe? I'm thinking i can sell this to him instead.


we were considering a coast to coast & return option for a 1 week holiday. possibly off-road for some of it. doesn't take into account Europe, but you could consider wales/Ireland.... that was our other option - cycle to Holyhead and get the ferry from there, but not sure where you are based...


----------



## Alun (9 Dec 2013)

I got rained on in Majorca last year and rained on in the Alps the year before, decided to try Holyhead to Chepstow. I won't have to travel as far to get wet !


----------



## CopperBrompton (9 Dec 2013)

I suspect the Majorca rain was somewhat warmer :-)


----------



## doonhaemer (9 Dec 2013)

Gran Canaria in March and lots of Scotland in the summer, with a short trip to the TdF in Yorkshire.


----------



## Cycling Dan (10 Dec 2013)

I might pop into Waitrose if im feeling adventurous.


----------



## CopperBrompton (10 Dec 2013)

Cycling Dan said:


> I might pop into Waitrose if im feeling adventurous.


Please don't attempt this without proper training and equipment.


----------



## Rymo (13 Dec 2013)

CycingTerrier said:


> Planning my first long distance trip since 2010, cycling from Huddersfield to Bucharest (Eurovelo 4, 15, 6) and back again (not sure which route, maybe 13, 4?) with a quick LEJOG in May/June as a warm-up. Havnt quite decided the time-scale yet or even bought a bike for it yet!!
> 
> Rymo, very jealous!!! Have you thought about which route you would take across Asia?



Iran and Pakistan (if there are no visa issues next year) then into northern India towards Nepal, maybe spend some of the summer escaping the heat up in the Himalayas. Burma (again if it's possible), Thailand then just head south towards Indonesia.
Bring it on


----------



## Pottsy (13 Dec 2013)

Rymo said:


> Iran and Pakistan (if there are no visa issues next year) then into northern India towards Nepal, maybe spend some of the summer escaping the heat up in the Himalayas. Burma (again if it's possible), Thailand then just head south towards Indonesia.
> Bring it on



Wow!


----------



## Alistair thomson (13 Dec 2013)

I quite like the idea of cycling round the west of Scotland taking in the western Isles while camping and staying in youth hostels , taking in the views and visiting many pubs.


----------



## takeonafrica (14 Dec 2013)

Having previously biked quite a lot in Africa (where it's very hot)... this January I'm off to Siberia for 3 months (where it's very cold). Then in the summer I'd like to spend a month biking in northern England and Scotland (where after all these weather extremes, I won't once complain about the rain, or will at least find a pub to shelter in...)


----------



## Dave Davenport (5 Jan 2014)

Dave Davenport said:


> Have pretty much decided on; fly to Milan, head West to Bourg-d' Oisans via Sestriere & Braincon then North to Annecy, then North West across France to catch the ferry home from St Malo, over three to four weeks.
> Anyone crossed from Italy to France on that route?



Have booked flights whilst they are cheap, BA to Genoa (cheaper than Milan and should be easier to ride out of) for July 31st. £107 for both of us plus another £72 to pay for the bikes nearer the time.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Jan 2014)

Only to Coventry - yay!! 

Oh, hang on, I had forgotten that I am going for a Scottish holiday with my sisters in the autumn. I should be able to borrow or hire a bike while I am up there and one of my (second) cousins is a cyclist so we might get some decent rides in together.


----------



## rich p (5 Jan 2014)

takeonafrica said:


> Having previously biked quite a lot in Africa (where it's very hot)... this January I'm off to Siberia for 3 months (where it's very cold). Then in the summer I'd like to spend a month biking in northern England and Scotland (where after all these weather extremes, I won't once complain about the rain, or will at least find a pub to shelter in...)


I'm enjoying your book TOA, so far. Well worth that half a pint! I'm pleased to note that you enjoy and crave beer and wine as much as me and @Dave Davenport when on tour! Dave is more creative about keeping them cool than you though, albeit under less extreme conditions!


----------



## takeonafrica (5 Jan 2014)

rich p said:


> I'm enjoying your book TOA, so far. Well worth that half a pint! I'm pleased to note that you enjoy and crave beer and wine as much as me and @Dave Davenport when on tour! Dave is more creative about keeping them cool than you though, albeit under less extreme conditions!


Glad you're enjoying the book!
Think I'm just too lazy/thirsty to bother with creative beer-cooling solutions! Siberia might require a short-term switch to vodka though...
I suspect there's quite a few of us British Beer-loving Bikers. I must admit though, I don't come across them often enough


----------



## steveindenmark (5 Jan 2014)

Helen if you ever get over to Denmark, we will be happy to feed and water you. Put it in your diary.

Steve and Jannie


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (5 Jan 2014)

Well not much of a tour but it's all I'll be able to fit in this year...I'm determined to complete the Lancashire Cycleway this summer.


----------



## Dave Davenport (5 Jan 2014)

Starting from Genoa this year Rich, I hear there are quite a few micro breweries in Northern Italy producing some decent ales


----------



## Shaunthesheep (5 Jan 2014)

May of to Normandy for 2 days then in June Rotterdam to Amsterdam then overnight train down to Zurich then ride round Lake Constance back to Rotterdam on train ride to europort for ferry home


----------



## rich p (5 Jan 2014)

Dave Davenport said:


> Starting from Genoa this year Rich, I hear there are quite a few micro breweries in Northern Italy producing some decent ales


Genoa? Not as well as I'd like


----------



## CopperBrompton (5 Jan 2014)

rich p said:


> Genoa? Not as well as I'd like


Is this your jacket, Rich?


----------



## iandg (5 Jan 2014)

I've got free passage to Enniskillen in May and a 4 day window before the lift home - heading for Donegal


----------



## takeonafrica (6 Jan 2014)

steveindenmark said:


> Helen if you ever get over to Denmark, we will be happy to feed and water you. Put it in your diary.
> 
> Steve and Jannie



Well, I don't have a diary (most of the time I don't know what day it is). But mental note - done. Thanks!


----------



## pkeenan (7 Jan 2014)

I haven't done a tour since 2011, which is atrocious!
I had plans to cycle through France to Italy, but summer is largely already spoken for - leaving me a window in June.

Ideas so far:
- Do a tour of Scotland, mainly checking out the western side.
- Do a tour to Wales and spend a few days in the Brecon Beacons.
- Hop on a ferry and head to Holland and make my way back, either via some of Germany or just straight through Belgium to Calais then homeward bound.

If I find myself with a good 4-6 weeks during decent months, I'll probably try making my trip to Italy happen. I had plans of doing Alpe d'Huez and Mont Ventoux this year (one on the way to Italy, the other on the way home). It would be nice - but all depends on time! I also need to go to Denmark this year, so it would be good if I could tie that in with a cycle tour. But, time etc...


----------



## ColinJ (7 Jan 2014)

bromptonfb said:


> Well not much of a tour but it's all I'll be able to fit in this year...I'm determined to complete the Lancashire Cycleway this summer.


Aren't there 2 of them?

PS Yes there are - a northern loop and a southern loop. The northern one looks pretty spectacular. I've ridden about 3/4 of that, and about 1/2 the southern one.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (7 Jan 2014)

ColinJ said:


> Aren't there 2 of them?
> 
> PS Yes there are - a northern loop and a southern loop. The northern one looks pretty spectacular. I've ridden about 3/4 of that, and about 1/2 the southern one.


Yes and yes I meant both.


----------



## big_dummy2013 (8 Jan 2014)

As for my self I am going to Bar Harbor Maine in the USA And I start my training in March this will give me three months of training I hope it's enough.


----------



## jay clock (8 Jan 2014)

Getting married in May, with a half Ironman in Mallorca as the stag weekend. Does that count as touring? Will then possibly have a chance to do the Tour de Yorkshire. i.e., cycle up from Winchester to Yorks, watch a stage of the TdF, then cycle back. In two minds about whether to do it super light (road bike with small rack, hotels, warm showers/friends) or proper tourer and some stealth camping. About 4 days each way plus a day to watch in the middle


----------



## big_dummy2013 (9 Jan 2014)

Best of luck to you getting married jay clock.Think before you say I do.


----------



## Peter T (9 Jan 2014)

Doing Tenerife and Austria this year plus C2C way of the roses and whatever else turns up, defo something for tdf.


----------



## jay clock (9 Jan 2014)

big_dummy2013 said:


> Best of luck to you getting married jay clock.Think before you say I do.


I have thought, and happily am doing the right thing!


----------



## clid61 (9 Jan 2014)

Marrakech end of April doing this as well as a bit of touring 

http://www.marrakech-atlas-etape.com/


----------



## big_dummy2013 (9 Jan 2014)

Peter T said:


> Doing Tenerife and Austria this year plus C2C way of the roses and whatever else turns up, defo something for tdf.


I'm going from Cape Girardeau MO to Bar Harbor Maine but I live in Fayetteville,AR USA I will have to drive to Cape Girardeau MO to start my trip on June 3 of 2014


----------



## SpokesT (9 Jan 2014)

Paris in one hit from south coast on overnight ferry to Dieppe to watch Cavendish sprint home to victory, out on the town for one night, couple of laps of the Arc de triomphe and then if we're still alive, hotfoot it back via Rouen in two legs.


----------



## toekneep (19 Apr 2014)

We leave a week today to spend six months on a leisurely tour around the coast of Britain. It's going to be very relaxed and we hope to do some island hopping and may even swap a bit of the south coast of England for the north coast of France. Can't wait get going now after nine months of anticipation and planning. Blog here.


----------



## Yellow7 (20 Apr 2014)

Never happy that I quit last-years tour to Singapore I re-start it in just over two weeks on 8th May. Taking a more direct route across Europe this time to Istanbul where I may join a ‘warmshowers.org’ cyclists for a few countries (he’s heading for Malaysia).

Politics!!! The only glitch this time (so far) being that Brits (and Canadians) are only being granted entry into Iran with a registered Iranian guide, this presents a rather huge detour to India - but, I wanted an adventure with some off-plan!!


----------



## Ticktockmy (20 Apr 2014)

Yellow7 said:


> Never happy that I quit last-years tour to Singapore I re-start it in just over two weeks on 8th May. Taking a more direct route across Europe this time to Istanbul where I may join a ‘warmshowers.org’ cyclists for a few countries (he’s heading for Malaysia).
> 
> Politics!!! The only glitch this time (so far) being that Brits (and Canadians) are only being granted entry into Iran with a registered Iranian guide, this presents are rather huge detour to India - but, I wanted an adventure with some off-plan!!


Good luck this time Mark, hopefully this time you will make it, just be strong and fight those emotional problems which beat you last time, India can be fun, are you going through Bangladesh?, which in my mind is even better fun than India, the land of the open hand..LOL . Burma, Thailand and Malaysia are not much of a problem. Singapore can be expensive, if you are not careful, stay out of Singapore City, somewhere like Geyland or Tampine and travel in on public transport


----------



## albal (20 Apr 2014)

Dave Davenport said:


> Have pretty much decided on; fly to Milan, head West to Bourg-d' Oisans via Sestriere & Braincon then North to Annecy, then North West across France to catch the ferry home from St Malo, over three to four weeks.
> Anyone crossed from Italy to France on that route?


yes....in a lorry


----------



## albal (20 Apr 2014)

chalon sur saone to Bratislava, EV6 , or may venture off it if it gets too much. From Slovakia, undecided.


----------



## Yellow7 (20 Apr 2014)

Ticktockmy said:


> Good luck this time Mark, hopefully this time you will make it, just be strong and fight those emotional problems which beat you last time, India can be fun, are you going through Bangladesh?, which in my mind is even better fun than India, the land of the open hand..LOL . Burma, Thailand and Malaysia are not much of a problem. Singapore can be expensive, if you are not careful, stay out of Singapore City, somewhere like Geyland or Tampine and travel in on public transport



Hey thanks for the support! It will be good joining the other tourer guy for a bit.
Sure I plan on going through Bangladesh, there appears to be a few good cycling groups there so would be good to meet up with them for some 'local info'. I'd only stay in Singapore for a few days, lets see what happens


----------



## Mr Carr (24 Apr 2014)

First attempt at touring. *Leeds to Zurich*

Start on Sunday 15th June 

Proposed route 

*Leeds* to Hull - Zeebrugge - Southern Belgium - Alsace in France - Basel - *Zurich*

Return along the Rhine and northern Belgium back to Zeebrugge

Training going well but slowly

Any advice?


----------



## jay clock (24 Apr 2014)

Mr Carr said:


> First attempt at touring. *Leeds to Zurich*
> 
> Start on Sunday 15th June
> 
> ...



Enjoy it. In terms of training relax, you will train yourself into a ride of that length. And write a journal please! Crazy Guy on a Bike is a good place


----------



## cisamcgu (28 Apr 2014)

Mrs Cisamcgu, Miss Cisamcgu and myself are going from Vienna to Budapest via Bratislava over a week in July. 

We started training this weekend and we managed 15 miles without too much pain or moaning  The longest day is the first with about 41miles from Vienna to Bratislava, then after that it averages about 25-30 miles per day - so not strenuous but should be fun 

Some bike fettling maybe called for though, some gear-y rubbing noises were heard from Mrs Cisamcgu's Dawes !


----------

